# Cherry FO



## BrambleNBumble (Nov 9, 2013)

I've had a request for a chocolate cherry scented soap.  Anyone know of a cherry FO that will work in CP soaps?


----------



## Numbers (Nov 9, 2013)

Natures Garden has a chocolate cherry FO.


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## BrambleNBumble (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info, I will check it out.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 10, 2013)

I have the Crafters Choice "santa's pipe" and it is very cherry. It has a hint of tobacco smell prior to CP, but it doesn't hold up well thru saponification, leaving a nice cherry at 4%. Now you know just in case it is on sale or something  


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Sapwn (Nov 10, 2013)

Just to let you know, I used cherry FO more than reccomended by the seller in my shaving soap and it gives a "burning" sensation at my face.


----------



## BrambleNBumble (Nov 10, 2013)

What's the best way to figure out how much to use PPO?

Sent from my XT907 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## lpstephy85 (Nov 10, 2013)

BrambleNBumble said:


> What's the best way to figure out how much to use PPO?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Soap Making mobile app



The supplier should have on their site or packaging a usage rate. I generally stick to .8oz per PPO. Some do more, some do less. If you use Soapcalc there is a place to put the amount so then it calculated with your recipe to give you a final total. I think it is recommended not to go over 3%.




Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## BrambleNBumble (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh awesome, thanks!

Sent from my XT907 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 11, 2013)

NG Cherry Bomb is pretty cherry.   I use Santa's Pipe and it definately has a tobacco backgroud as well as a bit of almond backgroud to it.   I dont' get straight Cherry at all.  I have a bar 2+ years and can still smell the tobacco.  I happen to love the fragrance, unfortunately, I'm the only one.  Here anyway.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Nov 11, 2013)

Wholesale Supplies has the Crafters Choice Black Cherry. Very strong out of the bottle. I think it accelerated a little but don't remember since the last time I used it was 5 months ago. Soap still smells cherry like. http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=7552

They also have a nice chocolate as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## kazmi (Nov 11, 2013)

lpstephy85 said:


> Wholesale Supplies has the Crafters Choice Black Cherry. Very strong out of the bottle. I think it accelerated a little but don't remember since the last time I used it was 5 months ago. Soap still smells cherry like. http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=7552
> 
> They also have a nice chocolate as well.
> 
> ...


 
I just soaped with WSP Black Cherry and didn't have a problem with. I was prepared for it because I had read about it accelerating but got some coloring and swirls out if it. I soap RT and did almost full water so that may have helped. 

It's pretty strong so if you find a chocolate FO to mix with it, you may want to use a 2 to 1 ratio (2 chocolate, 1 black cherry).


----------

